# Guide Dogs Explained (Might be of interest)



## KodyK (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,

So recently I made this video in which I kind of give an overview of what guide dogs actually do as opposed to stereotypes and misconceptions. I talk a little about my experience of having a guide dog from Fidelco and what her training actually does for me.






I thought this might be of interest to some of you. Also Corey plays with her toys while I talk, which is adorable.

Hope you enjoy. And if you have other guide dog questions, feel free to ask.


----------

